# Inset cabinet question



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Like the look of the inset but want it in economy. Is this only available in custom or would a pre-made stock cabinet be available by anyone like Kraftmaid, etc. in inset style.

Thanks.


----------



## roo (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know what stores you have over there but we have stores just for the trade and inset is available pre-made...usually up to 40% off marked price.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

roo said:


> I don't know what stores you have over there but we have stores just for the trade and inset is available pre-made...usually up to 40% off marked price.


What store names in your area? 

Also, just for the trade? You mean 'licensed' contractors? Do you need to show them your license to get the pricing? I'm a newbie in contracting and just starting up but would be interested in knowing more about that.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd like to hear some tips from anyone on this. Thanks.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

carlspackler said:


> Like the look of the inset but want it in economy. Is this only available in custom
> 
> Thanks.


Inset doors separate a true craftsman from the rest. The small space that surrounds the doors and drawer fronts must be even on all sides with the door edges slightly beveled to eliminate binding in the openings. This type of cabinetry requires skill to manufacture and are time consuming to construct . The result of this level of craftsmanship and the fine detail involved cannot be achieved by mass production cabinet manufacturers. Inset and beaded inset door styles are synonymous with " custom" cabinetry and as far as I know are only available from the higher end custom manufacturers.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Over the years , I have installed a couple of jobs with "factory" inset doors. Unfortunately I don't remember the brands, but I doubt they were an "economy". Even though they were not high end, where the tolerences around the door perimeter are very tight, they were still a pain to install and required a lot of shimming. And because the gaps aroung the door were not tight, they did not look very good in my opinion. I installed a set of "Bertch" with inset doors a couple years ago; they looked nice, but they are far from cheap.


----------

